# Sonrası mı yoksa sonra mı?



## Ramisadeh

Hello arkadaşlar! I wanted to know if I wanted to say "later" or "at a later time", should I say "sonra" or "sonrası"? I found seperate sources that say to use each one. I don't know which should I use.


----------



## potentia agendi

It depends on in which context you are using them. Each can be used in various sentences in various contexts. But in general you should use "sonra" to mean "later".
For example, to mean "3 years _later_" you should say "3 yıl _sonra_". "Sonra" has also the meaning of "after". Thus if one says "_After_ Naz graduated from high school she went to a university" it means "Naz, liseden mezun olduktan _sonra_ üniversiteye gitti".

"Sonrası" has a meaning more like "post-" as in "post-mortem", "post-modern", or "posthumous".
As I said it depends on the context, and it could be more helpful if you provided some sentence examples, for I cannot recall the use of "sonrası" for "later" right now.


----------



## Ramisadeh

potentia agendi said:


> It depends on in which context you are using them. Each can be used in various sentences in various contexts. But in general you should use "sonra" to mean "later".
> For example, to mean "3 years _later_" you should say "3 yıl _sonra_". "Sonra" has also the meaning of "after". Thus if one says "_After_ Naz graduated from high school she went to a university" it means "Naz, liseden mezun olduktan _sonra_ üniversiteye gitti".
> 
> "Sonrası" has a meaning more like "post-" as in "post-mortem", "post-modern", or "posthumous".
> As I said it depends on the context, and it could be more helpful if you provided some sentence examples, for I cannot recall the use of "sonrası" for "later" right now.


I'm very sorry that I didn't provide any context.
E.g. "I wanted to talk to my friend but he said that we will talk later"
"- Do you want to buy this item?,
- Not now, maybe later"


----------



## potentia agendi

Ramisadeh said:


> E.g. "I wanted to talk to my friend but he said that we will talk later"
> "- Do you want to buy this item?,
> - Not now, maybe later"



In these sentences you should use "sonra" meaning "not now".


----------



## Ramisadeh

potentia agendi said:


> In these sentences you should use "sonra" meaning "not now".


Thank you, this is what I thought, but there was one app which stated that the word "sonrasi" means later, which was puzzling for me.


----------



## shafaq

Ramisadeh said:


> Hello arkadaşlar! I wanted to know if I wanted to say "later" or "*at a later time*", should I say "sonra" or "sonrası"? I found seperate sources that say to use each one. I don't know which should I use.


To get the meaning adequately; we need to clarify somethings -even some of them has already mentioned by other forumers above-.

*sonra*=*after* (most literal and _nearly in all instances)_, as "in *after* you said that..."
*sonra=later* (_in some instances as a short of "(*daha)* *sonra*(ki) bir zaman(da !) " as in 
"I will read this (in a )*later* (time)".
_
Sonras*ı*=after *some thing or action*;(literal)  as in* 
" *benden sonras*ı* tufan !*"="After *me the deluge !*"* .

Sonras*ı*=afterwards  as in 
*"...ondan sonrasını hatırlamaz."= "(*He drinks all the content of the bottle and) doesn't remember *afterwards".*
_Sonras*ı*=(sometimes)_ a suffix to mean* post-*xxx 
as in* "*Savaş* sonrası *dönem*"=post-*war era

As you stated above "later" is short of "*at/in a later time*" in your given context.
Like that; word "*sonra*" in your given context; is short of "*(daha) sonra(ki) bir zaman(da)* !"(which is exact equivalent of the counterpart English phrase)—e.g., "In a few minutes *later* the teacher came in."="Birkaç dakika (zaman *geçtikten* )sonra öğretmen geldi."

But  you may not render all  "later"s as "sonra" into Turkish—e.g., "*Later* in the morning....." isn't "Sabah(tan) sonra ..." but "Sabahın* ilerleyen saatlar*ında ..."
"I am* later* than you for the bus." isn't "Otobüs için senden sonrayım." but "Otobüse senden *daha fazla gec*iktim."

As for your "Not now, maybe later !"; I would translate it as
"Şimdi değil, *daha sonra* !"
 or merely
 "*Daha sonra* !".


----------



## Ramisadeh

shafaq said:


> To get the meaning adequately; we need to clarify somethings -even some of them has already mentioned by other forumers above-.
> 
> *sonra*=*after* (most literal and _nearly in all instances)_, as "in *after* you said that..."
> *sonra=later* (_in some instances as a short of "(*daha)* *sonra*(ki) bir zaman(da !) " as in
> "I will read this (in a )*later* (time)".
> _
> Sonras*ı*=after *some thing or action*;(literal)  as in*
> " *benden sonras*ı* tufan !*"="After *me the deluge !*"* .
> 
> Sonras*ı*=afterwards  as in
> *"...ondan sonrasını hatırlamaz."= "(*He drinks all the content of the bottle and) doesn't remember *afterwards".*
> _Sonras*ı*=(sometimes)_ a suffix to mean* post-*xxx
> as in* "*Savaş* sonrası *dönem*"=post-*war era
> 
> As you stated above "later" is short of "*at/in a later time*" in your given context.
> Like that; word "*sonra*" in your given context; is short of "*(daha) sonra(ki) bir zaman(da)* !"(which is exact equivalent of the counterpart English phrase)—e.g., "In a few minutes *later* the teacher came in."="Birkaç dakika (zaman *geçtikten* )sonra öğretmen geldi."
> 
> But  you may not render all  "later"s as "sonra" into Turkish—e.g., "*Later* in the morning....." isn't "Sabah(tan) sonra ..." but "Sabahın* ilerleyen saatlar*ında ..."
> "I am* later* than you for the bus." isn't "Otobüs için senden sonrayım." but "Otobüse senden *daha fazla gec*iktim."
> 
> As for your "Not now, maybe later !"; I would translate it as
> "Şimdi değil, *daha sonra* !"
> or merely
> "*Daha sonra* !".


That was much more than I'd hoped for, çok teşekkür ederim


----------

